
Show HN: We built a bot to automatically test Android apps on multiple phones - avinashjn
https://appachhi.com/
======
avinashjn
Hi HN,

We were tired of testing mobile apps manually on multiple phones, taking
screenshots, gathering performance data and then consolidating all this info
into a test report, so one fine day we sat down and put together a platform
that can automate the entire thing for us.

We are calling it AppAchhi (means good App) in Hindi, and it uses an automated
bot that steps through the app and takes screenshots and collects performance
data as it moves.

We are also testing all the 2.6million apps in playstore and making the test
report public. You can have a look at them here
[https://appachhi.com/chhiscore](https://appachhi.com/chhiscore)

Would be happy to know what you think!

------
testertested
Thanks for sharing this Avinash.

